# Plastic hive body



## MABee (Jun 18, 2007)

Has anyone tried the plastic hive bodies? Not styrafoam. I've seen them in ABJ and I believe Mother Lode Plastics is selling them now.


----------



## Paraplegic Racehorse (Jan 25, 2007)

I've seen the ads in Bee Culture, but I will not try them. They appear to be far inferior to wooden boxes for my winters. I'm curious, though, and would like to hear what others have to say.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

*plastic hives*

I!ve had plastic bottomboards and lids they are tough and strong but warped bad.I started a friendly argument at our bee club,I stated that I thought that wood and wax was for bees and plastic was for combs and milk jugs.I figured it would start something and it did.Gosh, I hope I didn!t start something here.:no: Jack


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*I've tried plastic hive bodies...*

Heck, I try EVERYTHING! They worked just fine but don't fit exactly with wooden boxes in mixed hive configurations. The bees don't seem to care much what they are in. Anyway, these boxes worked fine...good quality plastic...no problems with cracking or warping in two years. Hope that help! -Danno


----------



## Superdog (Apr 22, 2008)

My only concern would be that the plastic doesn't breath, so condensation would probably be worse in the plastic boxes... Thats the reason I havn't tried them.


----------



## dhood (May 26, 2008)

Is there a considerable price difference? Plastic could be produced cheaper. if they offer 9 5/8" for 4-5 bucks I'll sure try them out. But if they are around the same price I'll stick with wood.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

You would think they would be cheaper, but everyone that I have seen for sale is about 3 times that of a wood body. Go figure? :scratch:


----------



## 69shelby (Apr 28, 2009)

I have been using plastic hive bodies that I got from a Beek on west slope Colorado. Moisture problems? Nope, your bodies are covered with wax and prop, why would they breathe or soak up water vapor? I have been very impressed so far. They are really easy to maintain and fit perfect. Did I mention that they dont rot and the corners fit tight and exact. Cost is about equal to wood. $17 per. They have just developed an outer cover/barrier that mounts to the outside that will improve the "R" value of the walls. Currently I see that as the only drawback on the older units out in the field.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I have several plastic hive bodies. They are deep boxes. (The story I get is a beekeeper had them produced. The molds are $80,000 so they are making deep boxes for now, and plan to eventually get a mold to produce medium boxes too.) 

If you have poor ventilation in ANY hive, you will have condensation problems. Last year I used my wooden entrance reducers to prop up the outer cover during the summer, and had no problems with condensation. The one hive with plastic boxes I didn't have an entrance reducer on, and the outer cover sat flush on the inner cover (inner cover wasn't notched), and I had condensation problems in that hive.

My local bee supplier sells them for $24. http://www.simpsonsbeesupply.com/ Simpson tells me the people buying the plastic supers tend to be commercial guys. Even though the initial price is a little higher, they know it is the last box they will have to buy because it will last 50 years or more.

They seem pretty indestructible. You'd have to run over them to bust them up. Supposedly they are the same plastic compound milk crates are made of. They never need painting either.


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

Countryboy said:


> They seem pretty indestructible. You'd have to run over them to bust them up. Supposedly they are the same plastic compound milk crates are made of. They never need painting either.


How do the frame rests hold up to prying and scraping? I can shave off wood with my hive tool, if I am not careful, so most of my boxes now have frame rest protectors (I prefer the plastic ones over the metal ones). Would think I could do the same damage to plastic. Do you (or should you) add protectors?

Bill


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

What is the insulateing, & heat transfer on plastic hive bodies ?

The plastic I've seen is hot to the touch in the hot sun & cold to the touch in freezing weather !

Thanks
PCM


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

_How do the frame rests hold up to prying and scraping? I can shave off wood with my hive tool, if I am not careful, so most of my boxes now have frame rest protectors (I prefer the plastic ones over the metal ones). Would think I could do the same damage to plastic. Do you (or should you) add protectors?_

This is my second year using plastic boxes, so my experience with them is limited. I haven't had a problem with the frame rests getting damaged. I don't think propolis bonds to plastic quite as well as it does wood, so frames break free much easier, and chunks of propolis pop off easily.

I don't use frame rest protectors. I haven't seen the need for them. (Now my styrofoam boxes are a different story.)

_What is the insulateing, & heat transfer on plastic hive bodies ?

The plastic I've seen is hot to the touch in the hot sun & cold to the touch in freezing weather !_

I don't know the R value of them. The boxes are white, so they don't absorb much heat from the sun. I haven't noticed them being hot or staying cold. They seem to be decent at insulating - they don't seem to have a lot of heat transfer. If you don't have very good ventilation inside the hive, the insides of the boxes will have condensation.


----------



## 69shelby (Apr 28, 2009)

*Plastic Supers, ventilation and durability*

I'm not using frame rest protectors. If you arent tearing up the plastic ones you are mounting in the wood boxes you probably wont tear up the plastic boxes - they are tough. 

Correct Ventilation in the plastic box is essential as it is in any hive.

Countryman- they are making 6 5/8 supers now. ( I have been able to buy these, and the deeps. Snoop around and you will find the source.)


----------

